# [EBUILDS] Repozytorium Eaedificāta

## Arfrever

Repozytorium Eaedificāta

Repozytorium Eaedificāta zawiera przydatne ebuildy nowszych wersji niektórych pakietów.

Jest to repozytorium zarządzane przez Subversion z możliwą obsługą przy użyciu Laymanu.

-> Strona domowa Repozytorium Eaedificāta <-

========================================================================

Instalacja

Zobacz stronę domową Repozytorium Eaedificāta.

Adres repozytorium dla SVN:

```
https://OpenSVN.csie.org/Eaedificata
```

Obsługa Laymanu:

```
layman --help
```

========================================================================

Informacje szczegółowe o niektórych pakietach

 Groff 1.20*

Groff 1.20* posiada preprocesor tekstu `preconv` obsługujący UTF-8. Umożliwia to łatwe czytanie manuali zakodowanych w UTF-8 bez potrzeby instalacji dodatkowych pakietów.

Odpowiednie ustawienie w pliku "/etc/man.conf" powinno być następujące:

```
NROFF      /usr/bin/preconv | /usr/bin/nroff -c -mandoc
```

man-pages-pl z manualami dostępnymi w wersji UTF-8

Wersja pakietu "man-pages-pl" posiadająca flagę USE "unicode", której aktywność powoduje przekształcenie manuali z przestarzałego ISO-8859-2 do UTF-8 podczas instalacji tego pakietu.

Dodatkowe informacje o UTF-8 zawarte są m. in. tutaj.

Subversion 1.6*

Subversion 1.6* zawiera dużo nowych możliwości.

Przechowywanie haseł w KWallet (KDE 4)

Przechowywanie haseł w GNOME Keyring

Używanie Memcached do przechowywania danych repozytoriów FSFS

Pytanie przed zapisywaniem haseł w postaci niezaszyfrowanej

URL-e względne w stosunku do katalogu głównego repozytorium

```
svn PODPOLECENIE ^/CZĘŚĆ_ŚCIEŻKI
```

Logowanie działalności `svnserve`

```
svnserve --log-file PLIK
```

Wyświetlanie zmian konfliktowych

Ze względów bezpieczeństwa danych powiększono numery formatów kopii roboczej i repozytorium.

Aktualizacja kopii roboczych jest automatyczna.

Subversion 1.6 Release Notes

USE="webdav-neon" lub USE="webdav-serf" jest niezbędne!

Portage 2.3*

...

Portage Documentation (Dostępne z USE="doc")

APR 1.4*

CHANGES

APR-Util 1.4*

CHANGES

Neon 0.29*

Serf 0.3*

ViewVC 1.2*

CHANGES

Eix 9999

Apache 2.4*

CHANGES

Dokumentacja

W wypadku posiadania wartościowej konfiguracji zalecane jest utworzenie jakiejś kopii tej konfiguracji przed aktualizacją Apache do 2.4*.

mod_access_compat, mod_authn_core, mod_authz_core i mod_unixd są niezbędne dla domyślnej konfiguracji.

========================================================================

Zapraszamy do miłego używania niniejszego repozytorium!Last edited by Arfrever on Sun Jan 04, 2009 8:57 pm; edited 15 times in total

----------

## Arfrever

Informuję, że niedawno w Portage'u 2.2* zaimplementowano w `emerge` podstawy interfejsu do obsługi zbiorów pakietów definiowanych przez użytkownika.

Dotyczy to plików w katalogu "/etc/portage/sets", który należy ręcznie stworzyć.

Dodano także zbiór "everything".

Perduodu linkėjimus

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Fri Dec 14, 2007 2:02 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## BeteNoire

Ja bym to skrytykował za "nieobecność" w liście nakładek (layman -L)  :Razz: 

----------

## Arfrever

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Ja bym to skrytykował za "nieobecność" w liście nakładek (layman -L) 

 

Za kilka dni wyślę list do administratora pliku "http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## BeteNoire

```
layman -a Eaedificata

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn co "https://OpenSVN.csie.org/Eaedificata/" "/pt/overlay/layman/Eaedificata""...

Błąd weryfikacji certyfikatu serwera dla 'https://OpenSVN.csie.org:443'

 - Certyfikat nie jest wydany przez zaufanego dostawcę. Skorzystaj

   z 'odcisku palca' by zweryfikować go samodzielnie!

Informacje o certyfikacie:

 - Nazwa maszyny: *.csie.org

 - Okres ważności: od Wed, 07 Sep 2005 17:38:37 GMT do Mon, 06 Sep 2010 17:38:37 GMT

 - Wydany przez: CSIE.org, CSIE.org, Taipei, Taiwan, TW

 - Odcisk palca: d9:02:df:9b:03:03:01:08:3e:36:5b:d0:51:d3:db:0f:70:36:cf:05

Odrzucić (r), zaakceptować chwilowo (t) czy zaakceptować na stałe (p)?
```

To tak ma być z tym certyfikatem?

----------

## Arfrever

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> layman -a Eaedificata
> 
> ...

 

Zaakceptuj na stałe certyfikat. Jest on "self-signed".

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   Ja bym to skrytykował za "nieobecność" w liście nakładek (layman -L)  
> 
> Za kilka dni wyślę list do administratora pliku "http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/overlays/layman-global.txt".

 

`layman -L` wyświetla tylko repozytoria z atrybutem status = "official".

Perduodu linkėjimus

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Fri Oct 26, 2007 2:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## andrzejk

Pozwoliłem sobie skorzystać z w/w repozytorium i mam jedno pytanie. Dlaczego emerge sypie takim tabunem błędów dotyczących sum kontrolnych bodaj sha160. Oczywiście do tych pakietów, z których korzystałem wygenerowałem nowe digesty ale dla reszty mi się nie chciało. Troszkę mnie to irytuje. 

PS. Pewnie o czymś nie wiem ;-(

----------

## Arfrever

Portage:

Od r8224 w związku z tym błędem dostępna jest nowa akcja "cleanresume" programu `emaint`.

`emaint -f cleanresume` służy do usunięcia list wznowieniowych bez konieczności ręcznego usuwania pliku "mtimedb".

================================================

 *andrzejk wrote:*   

> Dlaczego emerge sypie takim tabunem błędów dotyczących sum kontrolnych bodaj sha160.

 

Usuń kopię roboczą tego repozytorium i dodaj ją ponownie. W wypadku używania Laymanu wykonaj:

```
layman -d Eaedificata

rm -fr /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata

layman -a Eaedificata
```

Jeśli problem się powtarza, tymczasowo nie generuj nowych liczb kontrolnych i stwórz archiwum z kopii roboczej tego repozytorium (np. "/usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata") i wyślij je jako załącznik na adres podany na stronie domowej tego repozytorium.

Porównam pliki w celu określenia przyczyny problemu.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## znal

U mnie było dokładnie to samo (problem z digestami), praktycznie po każdym layman -s sumy kontrolne się nie zgadzały, usuwanie i dodawanie kopii roboczej nic nie dawało, więc jedyne rozwiązanie to każdorazowe generowanie nowych sum, także tymczasowo nie korzystam z tego repozytorium, jak będę miał więcej czasu to sprawdzę znowu i ew. podeślę spakowaną kopię.

----------

## v7n

odnośnie sum kontrolnych:

```
cd /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata

find -name "*.ebuild" -exec ebuild {} manifest \;
```

----------

## Arfrever

Portage:

Od r8301 zbiory pakietów należy poprzedzać znakiem "@".

Od jakiegoś czasu zbiór @world nie zawiera już zbioru @system.

Przykłady użycia:

```
emerge -uDN1 @system @world

emerge -e1 @everything
```

(Ze względów kompatybilnościowych zbiory world i system tymczasowo mogą być używane bez znaku "@".)

Subversion:

W r27362 poprawiono kompilację z GLibC 2.7.

================================================

Problem związany z liczbami kontrolnymi powinien być już skutecznie ominięty. Polegał on na tym, że serwer przesyłał niektórym nieprawidłowe pewne dane. Zdecydowałem się na nieużywanie tych danych w ebuildach.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## znal

Hmm bardzo ciekawe zależności ma to nowe subversion:

```
#emerge -pv subversion

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/subversion-1.5_pre27494  USE="apache2 bash-completion berkdb -debug -doc -emacs -extras java nls perl python -ruby -sasl -serf -vim-syntax webdav"

!!! Error: circular dependencies:

('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/subversion-1.5_pre27494', 'merge') depends on

   ('ebuild', '/', 'dev-util/subversion-1.5_pre27494', 'merge') (hard)
```

to wina repo czy czegoś u mnie?

jak coś moje oto moje emerge --info:

```
$ emerge --info

Portage 2.1.3.16 (hardened/x86/2.6, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 i686 Pentium II (Deschutes)

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 02 Nov 2007 11:30:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.8.5-r3, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -mtune=pentium2 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -mtune=pentium2 -O2 -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip apache2 bash-completion bcmath berkdb bidi bzip2 chroot cracklib crypt ctype curl curlwrappers exif expat extensions fastcgi ftp gd geoip gif gmp hardened html iconv imagemagick imap java javascript jpeg mhash midi mime mng mysql mysqli ncurses netboot nls nptl nptlonly openssh openssl pam pcre pdf perl phppng pic python qos readline rpc samba ssl svg symlink tcl tcpd tetex tftp tiff tokenizer truetype unicode urandom usb vhosts x86 xinetd xml xmlrpc xpm xsl zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *znal wrote:*   

> bardzo ciekawe zależności ma to nowe subversion:
> 
> ```
> #emerge -pv subversion
> 
> ...

 

To poprawna zależność (wynikająca z użycia "subversion.eclass"). Oprócz tego przykładowo "sys-devel/gcc" jest domyślnie potrzebne do skompilowania "sys-devel/gcc", a "net-misc/wget" jest domyślnie potrzebne do ściągnięcia źródeł "net-misc/wget".

 *znal wrote:*   

> to wina repo czy czegoś u mnie?

 

Subversion jest potrzebne do utworzenia i obsługi kopii roboczej tego repozytorium (i wielu innych).

Prawdopodobnie przypadkowo odinstalowałeś Subversion.

Proponuję:

```
emerge -1 =neon-0.26.3

emerge =subversion-1.4.4-r4

emerge -n layman
```

Następnie poprawnie zainstaluj kopię roboczą tego repozytorium.

Następnie będziesz mógł wykonać:

```
emerge -u subversion
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## znal

OK, dzięki, ale poradziłem sobie w inny sposób: 

miałem już nowego neona, więc żeby za bardzo nie motać, zrobiłem paczkę binarną przy pomocy quickpkg na innym kompie (ta sama architektura), zainstalowałem na tym gdzie nie było svn (dodatkowo musiałem przekopiować jeszcze /usr/lib/libgdbm.so.3, bo bez tego svn nie działało), a potem normalnie zeemrgowałem svn.

A co do przyczyny to chyba masz rację, odinstalowało mi się stare svn przy okazji emerge --depclean, a nowego jeszcze nie miałem zainstalowanego.

----------

## Arfrever

 *znal wrote:*   

> dodatkowo musiałem przekopiować jeszcze /usr/lib/libgdbm.so.3, bo bez tego svn nie działało

 

Repozytorium Eaedificāta zawiera łatkę "subversion-<Wersja>-disable_linking_against_unneeded_libraries.patch", dzięki której biblioteki Subversion nie są niepotrzebnie konsolidowane z bibliotekami GDBM, OpenLDAP, FreeTDS, MySQL i PostgreSQL.

 *znal wrote:*   

> A co do przyczyny to chyba masz rację, odinstalowało mi się stare svn przy okazji emerge --depclean, a nowego jeszcze nie miałem zainstalowanego.

 

W związku z tym dobrze jest mieć "dev-util/subversion" w zbiorze @world.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## unK

Instalacja dev-util/subversion-1.5_pre27586 wywala mi się na make install.

build.log

Wygląda na to, że chce linkować bibliotekę przed zainstalowaniem jej.

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.2_pre8423 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.2.2/vanilla, glibc-2.7-r0, 2.6.22-unK i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-unK i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 05 Nov 2007 14:50:01 +0000

app-admin/eselect-compiler: 2.0.0_rc2-r1

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.2-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0_rc6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18.50.0.2, 2.18.50.0.3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 2.0.0_rc1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -funroll-loops -ftracer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/compiler /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -funroll-loops -ftracer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl http://src.gentoo.pl/ http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

LINGUAS="en pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/Eaedificata /usr/local/portage/moje /usr/local/portage/mozilla"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac acl alsa bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode fam ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde kdehiddenvisibility ldap libsamplerate mad midi mikmod mmx mmxext mp2 mp3 mpeg mudflap multislot musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg openal opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt quicktime readline real reflection session spl sse ssl svg tcpd theora tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis wavpack win32codecs x264 x86 xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="emu10k1" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *unK wrote:*   

> Instalacja dev-util/subversion-1.5_pre27586 wywala mi się na make install.
> 
> ```
> cd subversion/libsvn_fs_util ; /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.5_pre27586/work/subversion-1.5_pre27586/libtool --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c libsvn_fs_util-1.la /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.5_pre27586/image//usr/lib/libsvn_fs_util-1.la
> 
> ...

 

Spróbuj z MAKEOPTS="-j1".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## unK

zainstalowało się, dzięki.

----------

## Arfrever

 *unK wrote:*   

> zainstalowało się

 

U mnie z "-j2" działało, ale skoro generowane Makefile'e nie są zbyt dobrze przystosowane do równoległych działań, to w ebuildzie następnej wydanej rewizji prawdopodobnie wymuszę użycie "-j1" w src_install().

(Kompilacje itd. w src_compile() będą mogły wciąż korzystać z równoległych działań.)

Dodatkowo w związku z tym radzę unikać deaktualizowania Subversion do <1.5_pre.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Arfrever

Portage:

Od r8821 i r8861 dostępny jest specjalny zbiór "preserved-rebuild".

Od r8838 domyślnie włączone jest FEATURES="preserve-libs". Gdy jest to włączone, biblioteki starszych wersji pakietów są zachowywane podczas aktualizacji w wypadku, gdy są wciąż używane przez zarejestrowane jakieś inne biblioteki lub pliki wykonywalne.

Dzięki temu zmniejsza się rozmiar ewentualnych szkód powstałych w wyniku niekompatybilnej aktualizacji jakiegoś pakietu (np. "=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8*" -> "=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.9*").

By przeinstalować pakiety używające zachowane biblioteki, należy wykonać:

```
emerge -a @preserved-rebuild
```

Ta funkcjonalność częściowo zastępuje program `revdep-rebuild`.

Informacje o konsumentach bibliotek są umieszczane w pliku "/var/cache/edb/library_consumers" tylko przez Portage 2.2* od prawie 7 miesięcy (r6545), więc dobrze jest stale używać Portage 2.2*.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## c2p

```
# emerge -av @preserved-rebuild

emerge: 'preserved-rebuild' is an empty set

emerge: no targets left after set expansion
```

Czy tak powinno być?

```
# emerge -pv portage

 These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

--- WARNING: Package 'sys-apps/portage-2.2_pre8751' uses '-*' keyword.

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.2_pre8864  USE="-build -doc -epydoc (-selinux)" LINGUAS="pl" 0 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *c2p wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge -av @preserved-rebuild
> 
> ...

 

To oznacza, że jest to obecnie zbiór pusty. Jeśli wiesz, że powinien zawierać jakieś pakiety, to znaczy, że najprawdopodobniej te pakiety zostały zainstalowane jeszcze przez Portage 2.1*, które nie zapisuje informacji o tym, które biblioteki są przez co używane. Ja na szczęście kilka miesięcy temu wykonałem `emerge -e world` przy użyciu Portage 2.2* podczas przejścia z GCC 4.1.2 na 4.2.2, więc mój system posiada pełne informacje o konsumentach bibliotek.

`emerge` poinformuje, gdy jakieś biblioteki zostaną zachowane.

Przykładowo:

```
...

!!! existing preserved libs:

>>> package: dev-libs/DirectFB-1.1.0

 *  - /usr/lib/libdirectfb-1.0.so.0

 *  - /usr/lib/libdirectfb-1.0.so.0.0.0

Use emerge @preserved-rebuild to rebuild packages using these libraries

and then remerge the packages listed above.

# 
```

 *c2p wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> --- WARNING: Package 'sys-apps/portage-2.2_pre8751' uses '-*' keyword.
> ```
> ...

 

Repozytorium Eaedificāta nie używa "-*" w KEYWORDS. Zapewne posiadasz gdzieś jakiś ebuild wersji 2.2_pre8751 ukradziony i zniekształcony przez repozytorium Arcon-Portage.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## c2p

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> To oznacza, że jest to obecnie zbiór pusty. Jeśli wiesz, że powinien zawierać jakieś pakiety, to znaczy, że najprawdopodobniej te pakiety zostały zainstalowane jeszcze przez Portage 2.1*, które nie zapisuje informacji o tym, które biblioteki są przez co używane. Ja na szczęście kilka miesięcy temu wykonałem `emerge -e world` przy użyciu Portage 2.2* podczas przejścia z GCC 4.1.2 na 4.2.2, więc mój system posiada pełne informacje o konsumentach bibliotek.
> 
> `emerge` poinformuje, gdy jakieś biblioteki zostaną zachowane. 

 

Wszystko jasne. Ten zbiór u mnie raczej powinien być pusty (revdep-rebuild także nie zgłasza żadnych uwag). System jest nowy, postawiony na nowym lapku miesiąc temu, portage 2.2* jest od początku (tylko w stage3 po rozpakowaniu był 2.1*). 

Plik /var/cache/edb/library_consumers posiadam:

```
 # stat /var/cache/edb/library_consumers

  File: `/var/cache/edb/library_consumers'

  Size: 1313514         Blocks: 2570       IO Block: 4096   zwykły plik

Device: 803h/2051d      Inode: 665624      Links: 1

Access: (0644/-rw-r--r--)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)

Access: 2007-11-14 00:04:32.000000000 +0100

Modify: 2007-12-10 18:08:40.000000000 +0100

Change: 2007-12-10 18:08:40.000000000 +0100
```

```
# wc -l /var/cache/edb/library_consumers

641 /var/cache/edb/library_consumers
```

Mam nadzieję, że zawiera wszystko co powinien.

A co do tego:

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Repozytorium Eaedificāta nie używa "-*" w KEYWORDS. Zapewne posiadasz gdzieś jakiś ebuild wersji 2.2_pre8751 ukradziony i zniekształcony przez repozytorium Arcon-Portage. 

 

Portage i tak pociągneło z Twojego repo, bo ma wyższy numer wersji. A skąd się wziął ten warning to akurat sam odkryłem  :Wink: .

----------

## unK

A da się jakoś zrobić, żeby polecenie equery nie wyrzucało na początku takich warningów:

```
/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py:34: UserWarning: DEPRECATION NOTICE: The portage_util module was replaced by portage.util

  warnings.warn("DEPRECATION NOTICE: The %s module was replaced by %s" % (__oldname, __newname))

/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_checksum.py:34: UserWarning: DEPRECATION NOTICE: The portage_checksum module was replaced by portage.checksum

  warnings.warn("DEPRECATION NOTICE: The %s module was replaced by %s" % (__oldname, __newname))

```

Przy używaniu portage z svn? Co prawda da się to osiągnąć, wpisując do pliku ~/.bashrc

```
alias equery="equery 2>/dev/null"
```

Ale taki sobie ten sposób jest.

----------

## Arfrever

 *unK wrote:*   

> A da się jakoś zrobić, żeby polecenie equery nie wyrzucało na początku takich warningów:
> 
> ```
> /usr/lib/portage/pym/portage_util.py:34: UserWarning: DEPRECATION NOTICE: The portage_util module was replaced by portage.util
> 
> ...

 

Do Portage >=2.2_pre8909 dodałem łatkę wyłączającą te ostrzeżenia.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## unK

W ebuildzie  dev-db/sqlite-3.5.4_pre* nie powinno być

```
--- sqlite-3.5.4_pre20071208.ebuild.orig   2007-12-14 17:42:19.000000000 +0100

+++ sqlite-3.5.4_pre20071208.ebuild   2007-12-14 17:43:33.000000000 +0100

@@ -20,6 +20,8 @@

       tcl? ( dev-lang/tcl )"

 RDEPEND="tcl? ( dev-lang/tcl )"

 

+SQLITE_FILESDIR="${PORTDIR}/dev-db/sqlite/files"

+

 SOURCE="/usr/bin/lemon"

 ALTERNATIVES="${SOURCE}-3 ${SOURCE}-0"

 

@@ -52,7 +54,7 @@

    cvs_src_unpack

    cd "${S}"

 

-   epatch "${FILESDIR}"/sandbox-fix2.patch

+   epatch "${SQLITE_FILESDIR}"/sandbox-fix2.patch

 

    [[ "${PV%_pre*}" == "$(<VERSION)" ]] && die "Ebuild version mismatch"

    echo "${PV%_pre*}" > VERSION

```

tak? Bo obecnie kompilacja się wywala:

```
 * Copying sqlite from /usr/portage/distfiles/cvs-src ...

 * CVS module sqlite is now in /var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.5.4_pre20071208/work

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 * 

 *   /usr/local/portage/layman/Eaedificata/dev-db/sqlite/files/sandbox-fix2.patch

 *   ( sandbox-fix2.patch )

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-db/sqlite-3.5.4_pre20071208 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 3033:  Called epatch 'src_unpack'

 *             environment, line 1722:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "Cannot find \$EPATCH_SOURCE!";

 *  The die message:

 *   Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.5.4_pre20071208/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-db/sqlite-3.5.4_pre20071208/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild is from an overlay: '/usr/local/portage/layman/Eaedificata/'

 * 

```

----------

## Arfrever

 *unK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:
> 
> ...

 

Poprawione.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## ja5kier

Od pewnego czasu (subversion 1.5_pre28453) występuje bład:

```
sudo layman -s Eaedificata

* Running command "/usr/bin/svn update "/usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata""...

svn: Nierozpoznany schemat URL: 'http://OpenSVN.csie.org/Eaedificata'

* 

* Errors:

* ------

* 

* Failed to sync overlay "Eaedificata".

* Error was: Syncing overlay "Eaedificata" returned status 256!

* 
```

Dla subversion 1.4.5 wszystko jest ok.

----------

## Arfrever

 *ja5kier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> svn: Nierozpoznany schemat URL: 'http://OpenSVN.csie.org/Eaedificata'
> ```
> ...

 

Subversion powinno być zainstalowane z USE="webdav". Pokaż wynik:

```
emerge -ptv neon subversion
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## znal

u mnie jest problem z najnowszym portage z tego repo (2.2_pre8923).

Nie da się nic zeemergować  :Sad: 

```
/usr/lib/portage/bin/portageq:415: SyntaxWarning: name 'portage' is assigned to before global declaration

  def main():

*** stack smashing detected ***: python - terminated

python: stack smashing attack in function symtable_node - terminated

Report to http://bugs.gentoo.org/
```

----------

## ja5kier

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *ja5kier wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> svn: Nierozpoznany schemat URL: 'http://OpenSVN.csie.org/Eaedificata'
> ```
> ...

 

```

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/neon-0.28_pre1281 [0.26.3] USE="nls ssl zlib -doc% -expat -kerberos% -socks5" 0 kB [?=>1]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-util/subversion-1.5_pre28453 [1.4.5] USE="berkdb java nls perl python vim-syntax -apache2 -bash-completion -debug -doc -emacs -extras -ruby -sasl% -serf% -webdav% (-nowebdav%) (-svnserve%)" 0 kB [0=>1]
```

Nie jest. Problem jest w tym, że 

```
USE="webdav -nowebdav" emerge subversion
```

wymaga najpierw emerge neon, a neon z kolei wymaga subversion zbudowanego z webdav. Próba emerge subversion bez pociągania zależności zwraca info o konieczności posiadania subversion zbudowanej z webdav.

----------

## Arfrever

 *znal wrote:*   

> u mnie jest problem z najnowszym portage z tego repo (2.2_pre8923).
> 
> Nie da się nic zeemergować 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Czy poprzednia wersja działała?

Jakie polecenie wykonujesz, by zaobserwować ten błąd? (Pokaż wcześniejsze i późniejsze linie.)

Pokaż `emerge --info`.

 *ja5kier wrote:*   

>  *Arfrever wrote:*    *ja5kier wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> svn: Nierozpoznany schemat URL: 'http://OpenSVN.csie.org/Eaedificata'
> ```
> ...

 

Czy stosujesz instrukcje wymienione tutaj?

Perduodu linkėjimus

ArfreverLast edited by Arfrever on Sun Dec 16, 2007 12:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ja5kier

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *znal wrote:*   u mnie jest problem z najnowszym portage z tego repo (2.2_pre8923).
> 
> Nie da się nic zeemergować 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Jasne.  I_HAVE_READ_NEON_UPGRADE_GUIDE=1 emerge -1u neon w efekcie informuje o konieczności zbudowania subversion z webdav:

```
 ERROR: net-misc/neon-0.28_pre1281 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2662:  Called subversion_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2881:  Called subversion_fetch

 *             environment, line 2820:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "${ESVN}: please run 'USE=\"webdav -nowebdav\" emerge subversion'";
```

a USE="webdav -nowebdav" emerge subversion ma wymagania takie jak napisałem wyżej, czyli neon.... I tak w kółko...

```

USE="webdav -nowebdav" I_HAVE_READ_NEON_UPGRADE_GUIDE=1 emerge subversion
```

również nie przechodzi...

================================================

Mój bład. Użycie:

```

I_HAVE_READ_NEON_UPGRADE_GUIDE=1 USE="webdav -nowebdav" emerge subversion
```

 pomogło.

Arfrever: Połączono posty.

----------

## znal

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Czy poprzednia wersja działała?

 O ile dobrze pamiętam to działała

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Jakie polecenie wykonujesz, by zaobserwować ten błąd? (Pokaż wcześniejsze i późniejsze linie.)

 np. emerge portage, portageq

Wcześniejsze linie są prawidłowe, za to później:

```
*

 * ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.2_pre8923 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2466:  Called subversion_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2747:  Called subversion_fetch

 *             environment, line 2681:  Called built_with_use 'src_unpack' 'src_unpack' '--missing' 'true'

 *             environment, line  295:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       [[ -z ${PKG} ]] && diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "Unable to resolve $1 to an installed package";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to resolve dev-util/subversion to an installed package

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2_pre8923/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-apps/portage-2.2_pre8923/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata/eclass/subversion.eclass
```

próba emerge subversion skutkuje podobnym komunikatem, z tym że 

 *Quote:*   

> *  The die message:
> 
>  *   Unable to resolve dev-libs/apr-util to an installed package

 emerge apr-util daje tyle samo

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.2_pre8923 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.23-gentoo-r3 i686 Pentium II (Deschutes)

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 15 Dec 2007 02:30:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.9-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.8.5-r3, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.22-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -mtune=pentium2 -O2 -fomit-frame-pointer -s -pipe -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium2 -mtune=pentium2 -O2 -s -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests collision-protect digest distlocks metadata-transfer nodoc preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://ftp.roedu.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/arcon-portage /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="7zip apache2 bash-completion bcmath bidi bitmap-fonts bzip2 chroot cli cracklib crypt ctype curl curlwrappers dri exif expat extensions fastcgi fortran ftp gd gdbm geoip gif gmp html iconv imagemagick imap isdnlog java javascript jpeg mhash midi mime mng mudflap mysql mysqli ncurses netboot nls nptl nptlonly openmp openssh openssl pam pcre pdf perl phppng pppd python qos readline reflection rpc samba session snmp spl ssl svg symlink tcl tcpd tetex tftp tiff tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb vhosts x86 xinetd xml xmlrpc xpm xsl zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mach64 mga neomagic nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *znal wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
>  *       [[ -z ${PKG} ]] && diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "Unable to resolve $1 to an installed package";
> 
> ...

 

Pokaż wyniki:

```
emerge -ptv apr apr-util neon subversion

portageq best_version / dev-util/subversion

portageq best_version / dev-libs/apr-util
```

 *znal wrote:*   

>  *Arfrever wrote:*   Czy poprzednia wersja działała? O ile dobrze pamiętam to działała

 

Jeśli poprzednio używałeś 2.2_pre8909, to nie widzę żadnych ryzykownych zmian między 8909 a 8923:

```
$ svn log -vr8910:8923 http://anonsvn.gentoo.org/repositories/portage/main/trunk

------------------------------------------------------------------------

r8911 | zmedico | 2007-12-13 20:57:20 +0100 (czw, 13.12.2007) | 3 lines

Zmodyfikowane ścieżki:

   M /main/trunk/bin/isolated-functions.sh

Make sure that PORTAGE_SANDBOX_* variables can never be set

by "${T}"/environment.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

r8913 | zmedico | 2007-12-13 21:07:02 +0100 (czw, 13.12.2007) | 3 lines

Zmodyfikowane ścieżki:

   M /main/trunk/man/make.conf.5

Bug #202126 - Replace an obsolete reference to `emerge --help config`

with a reference to the CONFIGURATION FILES section of emerge(1).

------------------------------------------------------------------------

r8915 | zmedico | 2007-12-13 21:53:45 +0100 (czw, 13.12.2007) | 5 lines

Zmodyfikowane ścieżki:

   M /main/trunk/bin/prepstrip

Disable the "QA Notice: Pre-stripped files" message when RESTRICT

contains "strip" or "binchecks". This is needed at least for the

glibc ebuild since it calls prepallstrip directly, resulting in

it being called twice. Thanks to loki_val for reporting.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

r8917 | zmedico | 2007-12-13 22:21:10 +0100 (czw, 13.12.2007) | 3 lines

Zmodyfikowane ścieżki:

   M /main/trunk/pym/_emerge/__init__.py

Add --buildpkgonly to the options lists that exempt from

slot collisions and world file updates.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

r8920 | zmedico | 2007-12-14 10:52:25 +0100 (pią, 14.12.2007) | 3 lines

Zmodyfikowane ścieżki:

   M /main/trunk/bin/repoman

Add support for multi-line commit message input by using EOF

as a delimiter (Ctrl-d) instead of a new line.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

r8921 | zmedico | 2007-12-14 12:17:32 +0100 (pią, 14.12.2007) | 3 lines

Zmodyfikowane ścieżki:

   M /main/trunk/bin/repoman

Add support for getting a commit message using an editor defined

by the EDITOR environment variable.

------------------------------------------------------------------------

r8923 | zmedico | 2007-12-14 12:41:22 +0100 (pią, 14.12.2007) | 4 lines

Zmodyfikowane ścieżki:

   M /main/trunk/bin/repoman

Prompt the user before letting the editor

take over the screen so there is an

opportunity to review any QA warnings.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## znal

Czyli wychodzi na to, że problem nie leży w samym portage tylko gdzieś indziej.

```
Serw ~ $ emerge -ptv apr apr-util neon subversion

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies -                                                                                                                     ... done!

[ebuild   R   ] dev-util/subversion-1.5_pre28453  USE="apache2 bash-completion java nls perl python webdav -berkdb -debug -doc -emacs -extras -ruby -sasl -serf -vim-syntax" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ]  net-misc/neon-0.28_pre1281  USE="expat nls ssl zlib -doc -kerberos -socks5" 0 kB [1]

[ebuild   R   ]  dev-libs/apr-util-1.2.10  USE="gdbm mysql sqlite3 -berkdb -doc -ldap -postgres -sqlite" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ]   dev-libs/apr-1.2.11  USE="-debug -doc -ipv6 -urandom" 0 kB

Total: 4 packages (4 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata

Serw ~ $ portageq best_version / dev-util/subversion

/usr/bin/portageq:416: SyntaxWarning: name 'portage' is assigned to before global declaration

  def main():

*** stack smashing detected ***: python - terminated

python: stack smashing attack in function symtable_node - terminated

Report to http://bugs.gentoo.org/

Unicestwiony

Serw ~ $ portageq best_version / dev-libs/apr-util

/usr/bin/portageq:416: SyntaxWarning: name 'portage' is assigned to before global declaration

  def main():

*** stack smashing detected ***: python - terminated

python: stack smashing attack in function symtable_node - terminated

Report to http://bugs.gentoo.org/

Unicestwiony

```

----------

## unK

dev-util/subversion się nie kompiluje:

```
make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.5_pre28643/work/subversion-1.5_pre28643/subversion/bindings/swig/perl/native'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c  -I/usr/include/apr-1   -I/usr/include/apr-1 -I/usr/include/db4.5  -I../../../../../subversion/bindings/swig/perl/libsvn_swig_perl  -I../../../../../subversion/include  -I../../../../../subversion  -I../../../../../subversion/bindings/swig -g -fno-strict-aliasing -pipe -Wdeclaration-after-statement -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 -I/usr/include/gdbm -O2 -march=native -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -fno-ident -funroll-loops -ftracer   -DVERSION=\"\" -DXS_VERSION=\"\" -fPIC "-I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/CORE"  -DLINUX=2 -D_REENTRANT -D_GNU_SOURCE -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE  -I/usr/include/apr-1   -I/usr/include/apr-1 -I/usr/include/db4.5 svn_client.c

In file included from ../../../../../subversion/bindings/swig/perl/libsvn_swig_perl/swigutil_pl.h:38,

                 from svn_client.c:1597:

../../../../../subversion/svn_private_config.h:159:1: warning: "_" redefined

In file included from /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/CORE/perl.h:37,

                 from svn_client.c:709:

/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/CORE/config.h:3808:1: warning: this is the location of the previous definition

svn_client.c: In function ‘_wrap_svn_client_get_changelists’:

svn_client.c:24160: error: ‘alloc2’ undeclared (first use in this function)

svn_client.c:24160: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

svn_client.c:24160: error: for each function it appears in.)

svn_client.c:24160: error: ‘buf2’ undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [svn_client.o] Błąd 1

make[2]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.5_pre28643/work/subversion-1.5_pre28643/subversion/bindings/swig/perl/native'

make[1]: *** [modules] Błąd 2

make[1]: Opuszczenie katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.5_pre28643/work/subversion-1.5_pre28643/subversion/bindings/swig/perl/native'

make: *** [swig-pl] Błąd 2
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *znal wrote:*   

> Czyli wychodzi na to, że problem nie leży w samym portage tylko gdzieś indziej.
> 
> ```
> Serw ~ $ emerge -ptv apr apr-util neon subversion
> 
> ...

 

Chociaż tego nie napisano, to ten problem został wcześniej rozwiązany poprzez aktualizację Pythonu.

================================================

 *unK wrote:*   

> dev-util/subversion się nie kompiluje:
> 
> ```
> make[2]: Wejście do katalogu `/var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.5_pre28643/work/subversion-1.5_pre28643/subversion/bindings/swig/perl/native'
> 
> ...

 

Wiem o tym i dlatego IUSE zawiera "-perl". Przez pewien czas były też błędy z USE="java":

Perl bindings and JavaHL fail to compile

Re: Perl bindings and JavaHL fail to compile

Re: Perl bindings and JavaHL fail to compile

Re: Perl bindings and JavaHL fail to compile

Mam nadzieję, że nie będę musiał ustawić "-berkdb" w IUSE:

Re: What you probably want to know to port the FS changes to BDB (on the reintegrate branch)

Jako ominięcie obecnego problemu ustaw USE="-perl".

(Gdybyś nie miał USE="perl" w "/etc/make.conf" lub "dev-util/subversion perl" w "/etc/portage/package.use", to IUSE="-perl" wymusiłoby instalację z USE="-perl".)

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Arfrever

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> (Gdybyś nie miał USE="perl" w "/etc/make.conf" lub "dev-util/subversion perl" w "/etc/portage/package.use", to IUSE="-perl" wymusiłoby instalację z USE="-perl".)

 

Przypomniał mi się jeszcze jeden czynnik wpływający na ustawienia USE - pliki "make.defaults".

W związku z tym ogłaszam, że jedyne wspierane konfiguracje muszą zawierać w pliku "/etc/make.conf" następujące ustawienie:

```
USE_ORDER="env:pkg:pkginternal:conf:defaults:env.d"
```

Dzięki temu flagi USE będą poprawnie obsługiwane.

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## one_and_only

Mam problem z instalacją nowego Subversion. Być może wcześniej niedokładnie opisałem problem, więc teraz zrobię to dokładniej. Próba instalacji kończy się:

```

>>> Unpacking source...

 *

 * ERROR: dev-util/subversion-1.6_pre29410 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 5624:  Called subversion_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 5932:  Called subversion_fetch

 *             environment, line 5830:  Called built_with_use 'src_unpack' 'src_unpack'

 *             environment, line  842:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                           die "$PKG does not actually support the $1 USE flag!"

 *  The die message:

 *   dev-util/subversion-1.5_pre28766 does not actually support the nowebdav USE flag!

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/home/portage_tempdir/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.6_pre29410/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/home/portage_tempdir/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.6_pre29410/temp/environment'.

 *

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=  CLASSPATH="." JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

```

Jeśli chodzi o flagi USE to wydaje się być OK:

```

 U I

 - - apache2         : Add Apache2 support

 + + bash-completion : Enable bash-completion support

 + + berkdb          : Adds support for sys-libs/db (Berkeley DB for MySQL)

 - - debug           : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - doc             : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - elibc_FreeBSD   : <unknown>

 - - emacs           : Adds support for GNU Emacs

 - - extras          : Install extras scripts (examples, tools, hooks)

 - - gcj             : Enable building with gcj (The GNU Compiler for the Javatm Programming Language)

 - - java            : Adds support for Java

 + + nls             : Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities)

 + + perl            : Adds support/bindings for the Perl language

 + + python          : Adds support/bindings for the Python language

 - - ruby            : Adds support/bindings for the Ruby language

 - - sasl            : Adds support for the Simple Authentication and Security Layer

 - - serf            : <unknown>

 + + vim-syntax      : Pulls in related vim syntax scripts

 + + webdav          : <unknown>

```

Z resztą niezależnie od kombinacji USE=+_webdav/nowebdav błąd jest taki sam. Moje emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.3_pre9333 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.2.3, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.22-ck1 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-ck1 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU 1133MHz

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 23 Feb 2008 00:46:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.5.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0_rc6-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.24

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.0/env /usr/kde/4.0/share/config /usr/kde/4.0/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.dsv.agh.edu.pl http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="pl en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/portage_tempdir"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/mozilla /usr/portage/local/layman/java-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata /usr/portage/local/layman/java-gcj-overlay /usr/portage/local/layman/kde /usr/portage/local/layman/science /usr/portage/local/layman/arcon /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X accessibility acpi aiglx alsa bash-completion berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus directfb djvu dri fortran gdbm gif glitz gpm hal iconv isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde laptop midi mmx mmxext mplayer mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia offensive opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl php png ppds pppd python qt4 readline reflection sdl session slang spl sse ssl svg tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vim-syntax x86 xcomposite xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="maestro3" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Wiecie może w czym jest problem?

----------

## Arfrever

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Mam problem z instalacją nowego Subversion. Być może wcześniej niedokładnie opisałem problem, więc teraz zrobię to dokładniej. Próba instalacji kończy się:
> 
> ```
> 
> >>> Unpacking source...
> ...

 

Jedno z repozytoriów, którego kopia robocza jest później wymieniona w PORTDIR_OVERLAY, posiada własną wersję eklasy subversion.eclass nieprzygotowaną do Subversion >=1.5.

Wykonaj:

```
layman -s Eaedificata
```

I dopisz na końcu "/etc/make.conf":

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY="${PORTDIR_OVERLAY} /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata"
```

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## one_and_only

 *Quote:*   

> Jedno z repozytoriów, którego kopia robocza jest później wymieniona w PORTDIR_OVERLAY, posiada własną wersję eklasy subversion.eclass nieprzygotowaną do Subversion >=1.5

 

Dzięki, pomogło. Dokładnie z tego samego powodu miałem problemy z instalacją kadu z Arcon Overlay!

----------

## Arfrever

UUID repozytorium Subversion zmienił się ze względu na zmianę historii, więc przy okazji zmieniłem "http" na "https" w ESVN_REPO_URI ebuildu Subversion.

W związku z tym należy jednorazowo usunąć katalog "${ESVN_STORE_DIR}/subversion/trunk", czyli przy domyślnych ustawieniach "/usr/portage/distfiles/svn-src/subversion/trunk".

Perduodu linkėjimus

Arfrever

----------

## Spaulding

portage-2.3_pre9630 nieprawidlowo dziala pod wzgledem doins i newins ;] proponuje zrobic bugfix'a albo wywalic z svn'a  :Smile:  downgrade do portage-2.3_pre9507 pomogl.

----------

## Arfrever

 *CzErYnA wrote:*   

> portage-2.3_pre9630 nieprawidlowo dziala pod wzgledem doins i newins ;] proponuje zrobic bugfix'a albo wywalic z svn'a  downgrade do portage-2.3_pre9507 pomogl.

 

Poprawione w portage-2.3_pre9702.

----------

## Piecia

 *znal wrote:*   

> Hmm bardzo ciekawe zależności ma to nowe subversion:
> 
> ```
> #emerge -pv subversion
> 
> ...

 Miałem tak samo, tylko że na świeżym systemie. Musiałem zamaskować wszystko z overlaya i zainstalować "normalnego" neona, subversion i apr*. Na ile jest bezpieczne wpisanie na stałe do make.conf I_HAVE_READ_NEON_UPGRADE_GUIDE=1?

----------

## Arfrever

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Na ile jest bezpieczne wpisanie na stałe do make.conf I_HAVE_READ_NEON_UPGRADE_GUIDE=1?

 

Bezpieczne tylko w wypadku stałego używania Portage >=2.2 lub posiadania włączonej flagi USE="webdav-serf".

W przeciwnym wypadku podczas aktualizacji (za kilka miesięcy?) net-misc/neon-0.29_pre* do net-misc/neon-0.30_pre* zostanie zainstalowane libneon-LFS.so.30.0.0, a libneon-LFS.so.29.0.0 zostanie usunięte, ale libsvn_ra_neon-1.so.0.0.0 będzie wciąż wymagać libneon-LFS.so.29.0.0. Reinstalacja Subversion nie powiedzie się, bo `svn co`/`svn up` wykonywane przez subversion_src_unpack() z subversion.eclass zwróci błąd.

----------

## unK

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> Bezpieczne tylko w wypadku stałego używania Portage >=2.2 lub posiadania włączonej flagi USE="webdav-serf".
> 
> W przeciwnym wypadku podczas aktualizacji (za kilka miesięcy?) net-misc/neon-0.29_pre* do net-misc/neon-0.30_pre* zostanie zainstalowane libneon-LFS.so.30.0.0, a libneon-LFS.so.29.0.0 zostanie usunięte, ale libsvn_ra_neon-1.so.0.0.0 będzie wciąż wymagać libneon-LFS.so.29.0.0. Reinstalacja Subversion nie powiedzie się, bo `svn co`/`svn up` wykonywane przez subversion_src_unpack() z subversion.eclass zwróci błąd.

 

Można ew. zrobić na czas fetchu źródeł svn symlinka do starej wersji neonu, powinno zadziałać (ostatnio tak zrobiłem, bo preserve-libs coś nie zadziałało, a nie chciało mi się mergować wersji z portage i dopiero z repo, żeby to naprawić).

----------

## Arfrever

 *unK wrote:*   

> ostatnio tak zrobiłem, bo preserve-libs coś nie zadziałało

 

Od r9728 do r9862 istniał jakiś błąd w kodzie dotyczącym preserve-libs  :Sad:  .

----------

## Arfrever

Subversion:

Od r30753 można używać URL-e względne w stosunku do katalogu głównego repozytorium. Takie URL-e zaczynają się od '^/'. Przykłady:

```
svn di -c30000 ^/branches/1.5.x

svn log ^/

svn merge ^/trunk
```

W gałęzi kwallet, która została włączona do pnia w r31241, zaimplementowałem możliwość przechowywania haseł w KWallet (KDE 4).

Użytkownicy KDE 3 powinni wyłączyć flagę USE "kde" dla Subversion.

W gałęzi gnome-keyring, która została włączona do pnia w r31337, Lieven Govaerts i inni zaimplementowali możliwość przechowywania haseł w GNOME Keyring.

Od r31379 można używać Memcached do przechowywania w pamięci danych repozytoriów FSFS.

(Serwer Subversion używa APR_Memcache jako klient Memcached, natomiast Memcached nie jest bezpośrednio używane, w związku z czym nie jest zależnością Subversion na poziomie ebuildu. APR_Memcache wchodzi w skład APR-Util >=1.3.)

Od r31428 można używać opcję "password-stores" w sekcji "auth" pliku "config", która określa, które i w jakiej kolejności miejsca przechowywania haseł (KWallet i GNOME Keyring) są używane.

----------

## .yankee

Przy próbie instalacji subversion-1.6_pre32270, wyskakuje mi błąd:

```

cd subversion/libsvn_ra_local && /bin/sh /var/tmp/portage/dev-util/subversion-1.6_pre32270/work/subversion-1.6_pre32270/libtool --tag=CC --silent --mode=link i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -pipe -O2 -march=pentium3m -mcpu=pentium3m -mtune=pentium3m -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-ident -fno-strict-aliasing   -pthread  -D_LARGEFILE64_SOURCE -DNE_LFS  -Wl,-O1    -L/usr/lib  -rpath /usr/lib -o libsvn_ra_local-1.la  ra_plugin.lo split_url.lo ../../subversion/libsvn_repos/libsvn_repos-1.la ../../subversion/libsvn_fs/libsvn_fs-1.la ../../subversion/libsvn_delta/libsvn_delta-1.la ../../subversion/libsvn_subr/libsvn_subr-1.la /usr/lib/libaprutil-1.la /usr/lib/libapr-1.la 

grep: /usr/lib/libpam.la: No such file or directory

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/libpam.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/libpam.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make: *** [subversion/libsvn_ra_neon/libsvn_ra_neon-1.la] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-util/subversion-1.6_pre32270 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 5606:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake local-all || die "Building of core of Subversion failed";

 *  The die message:

 *   Building of core of Subversion failed

```

Dane mojego systemu:

```

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.07"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.5 -target 1.5" COMPILER=""

```

```

distcc 2.18.3 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [enabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-pipe -O2 -march=pentium3m -mcpu=pentium3m -mtune=pentium3m -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-ident"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-pipe -O2 -march=pentium3m -mcpu=pentium3m -mtune=pentium3m -mfpmath=sse -fomit-frame-pointer -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fno-ident -fvisibility-inlines-hidden"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distcc distlocks metadata-transfer notitles sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="pl_PL.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/sunrise /usr/portage/local/layman/Eaedificata /usr/portage/local/layman/desktop-effects /usr/portage/local/layman/sectools /usr/local/portage /usr/local/portage/my_added /usr/local/portage/portage-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aalib acl acpi alsa berkdb cairo cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri drm dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam fbcon fftw firefox fortran gcj gdbm gif glx gpm gstreamer gtk hal hardened icc iconv isdnlog java jpeg kde kerberos ldap loop-aes mad madwifi midi mikmod mime mmx mozdom mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap ncurses new-login nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl openmp oss pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl png pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline real reflection sdl session slang sockets socks5 spell spl sse ssl svg synaptics tcpd tetex tiff tlen truetype unicode vcd vim-syntax vorbis wifi win32codecs x86 xine xml xorg xosd xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" 

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" 

CAMERAS="ptp2 canon" 

ELIBC="glibc" 

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" 

KERNEL="linux" 

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" 

LINGUAS="pl en_GB" 

USERLAND="GNU" 

VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Aktualnie subversion jest u mnie zainstalowane w wersji 1.6_pre30719. Jeśli uruchomię revdep-rebuild, pokaże, że nie może przebudować tej wersji, bo już jej nie ma w Eaedificata overlay... Mógłbym może przekompilować ręcznie, albo (również ręcznie) ściągnąć ebuilda tej wersji, ale czy to ma sens?

Z góry dzięki za pomoc!

----------

## Arfrever

 *.yankee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> grep: /usr/lib/libpam.la: No such file or directory
> 
> ...

 

To problem spowodowany przez aktualizację sys-libs/pam.

Pokaż wynik:

```
revdep-rebuild -X -p
```

----------

## .yankee

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To problem spowodowany przez aktualizację sys-libs/pam.
> 
> Pokaż wynik:
> ...

 

Dzięki bardzo za ten -X - przebieg revdep-rebuild jest z tą opcją zdecydowanie rozsądniejszy w mojej sytuacji. (Samo "revdep-rebuild" nie umiało ustalić kolejności pakietów oraz próbowało przebudowywać m.in. subversion - z wiadomym skutkiem.)

Oto efekt polecenia:

```

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Environment mismatch from previous run, deleting temporary files...

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libhyphen680li.so (requires  libhunspell-1.1.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/liblnth680li.so (requires  libhunspell-1.1.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libspell680li.so (requires  libhunspell-1.1.so.0)

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/lib-org-w3c-dom.la (requires /usr/lib/libgcj.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/lib-org-xml-sax.la (requires /usr/lib/libgcj.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcjawt.la (requires /usr/lib/lib-gnu-java-awt-peer-gtk.la)

  broken /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgij.la (requires /usr/lib/libgcj.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libdsocks.la (requires /usr/lib/libpam.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libdsocks.la (requires /usr/lib/libpam.la)

  broken /usr/lib/liblftp-jobs.la (requires /usr/lib/libpam.la)

  broken /usr/lib/liblftp-tasks.la (requires /usr/lib/libpam.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libneon.la (requires /usr/lib/libpam.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libsocks.la (requires /usr/lib/libpam.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libsocks.la (requires /usr/lib/libpam.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvnjavahl-1.la (requires /usr/lib/libpam.la)

  broken /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_neon-1.la (requires /usr/lib/libpam.la)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libhyphen680li.so -> app-office/openoffice

  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/liblnth680li.so -> app-office/openoffice

  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/libspell680li.so -> app-office/openoffice

  /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/lib-org-w3c-dom.la -> sys-devel/gcc

  /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.6/lib-org-xml-sax.la -> sys-devel/gcc

  /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgcjawt.la -> sys-devel/gcc

  /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.1.2/libgij.la -> sys-devel/gcc

  /usr/lib/libdsocks.la -> net-proxy/dante

  /usr/lib/libdsocks.la -> net-proxy/dante

  /usr/lib/liblftp-jobs.la -> net-ftp/lftp

  /usr/lib/liblftp-tasks.la -> net-ftp/lftp

  /usr/lib/libneon.la -> net-misc/neon

  /usr/lib/libsocks.la -> net-proxy/dante

  /usr/lib/libsocks.la -> net-proxy/dante

  /usr/lib/libsvnjavahl-1.la -> dev-util/subversion

  /usr/lib/libsvn_ra_neon-1.la -> dev-util/subversion

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot -p =sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 =net-proxy/dante-1.1.19-r1 =sys-devel/gcc-3.4.6-r2 =net-ftp/lftp-3.7.3 

```

Obecnie puściłem revdep-rebuild -X na noc, bo tak, czy siak było potrzebne (jak widać zresztą  :Smile: ) jutro zobaczę, jak się rzeczy mają...

----------

## .yankee

Po przebudowaniu zależności, wszystko już zagrało. 

Jeszcze raz dzięki za tą podpowiedź.

----------

## one_and_only

Mam taki problem:

```

- kde-base/kaddressbook-4.1.1 (masked by: EAPI 2, invalid: SLOT is undefined)      

The current version of portage supports EAPI '1'. You must upgrade to a

newer version of portage before EAPI masked packages can be installed. 

```

Mam portage 2.3_pre11512 z Eaedificata, ponoć EAPI 2 jest w porgage od 2.2_rc11, czy to możliwe aby w 2.3_pre11512 go nie było? Powinienem zdowngradować do 2.2_rc11?

----------

## Arfrever

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Mam taki problem:
> 
> ```
> 
> - kde-base/kaddressbook-4.1.1 (masked by: EAPI 2, invalid: SLOT is undefined)      
> ...

 

Poprawione.

================================================

Subversion:

Od r33082 jest dostępna ulepszona obsługa konfliktów drzewnych.

Od r33229 svn:externals obsługuje pliki zwykłe. Od tej rewizji zwiększony jest numer formatu kopii roboczych, w związku z czym Subversion 1.5* nie będzie mógł obsługiwać kopii roboczych utworzonych lub dotkniętych przez Subversion >=1.6_pre33229.

----------

## .yankee

Hej, Arfrever.

Mam mały (oby) problem z aktualizacją neona. Nie wiem za bardzo jak do tego doszło (stało się to przy odświeżaniu systemu), dość że zaczął mi wyskakiwać taki błąd:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/neon-0.29_pre1633 from Eaedificata

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

svn: Working copy format is too old; run 'svn cleanup' to upgrade

svn: Working copy format is too old; run 'svn cleanup' to upgrade

svn: Working copy format is too old; run 'svn cleanup' to upgrade

svn: Working copy format is too old; run 'svn cleanup' to upgrade

 * subversion switch start -->

 *      old repository: @

 *      new repository: http://svn.webdav.org/repos/projects/neon/trunk@1633

svn: Working copy format is too old; run 'svn cleanup' to upgrade

 * 

 * ERROR: net-misc/neon-0.29_pre1633 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_unpack

 *             environment, line 2797:  Called subversion_src_unpack

 *             environment, line 3063:  Called subversion_fetch

 *             environment, line 3019:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                           ${ESVN_SWITCH_CMD} ${options} ${repo_uri} || die "${ESVN}: can't update ${wc_path} from ${repo_uri}.";

 *  The die message:

 *   subversion: can't update /mnt/windows/dld/.distfiles/svn-src/neon/trunk from http://svn.webdav.org/repos/projects/neon/trunk.

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/neon-0.29_pre1633/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/neon-0.29_pre1633/temp/environment'.

 * This ebuild used the following eclasses from overlays:

 *   /mnt/windows/.portage/local/layman/Eaedificata/eclass/subversion.eclass

 * This ebuild is from a repository named 'Eaedificata'

```

Problem nie znikał po revdep-rebuild, więc uznałem że musiały mi się skądś ostać jakieś śmieci w katalogu /mnt/windows/dld/.distfiles/svn-src/neon/trunk. Idąc za wyświetlanymi sugestiami, przeszedłem do tego tatalogu i wykonałem svn cleanup.

To zdało się pomóc, bo kolejna próba aktualizacji poszła już o krok dalej - źródła się już ściągały poprawnie. Tym razem jednak pojawiły się nowe błędy:

```
(...)

Updated to revision 1633.

 *    working copy: /mnt/windows/dld/.distfiles/svn-src/neon/trunk

libtoolize... aclocal... /usr/share/aclocal/progsreiserfs.m4:13: warning: underquoted definition of AC_CHECK_LIBREISERFS

/usr/share/aclocal/progsreiserfs.m4:13:   run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'

/usr/share/aclocal/progsreiserfs.m4:13:   or see http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending-aclocal

autoheader... autoconf... configure.in:42: warning: The macro `AC_HELP_STRING' is obsolete.

configure.in:42: You should run autoupdate.

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:209: AC_HELP_STRING is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1424: AC_ARG_ENABLE is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:2093: AC_ENABLE_SHARED is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:2122: AC_DISABLE_SHARED is expanded from...

configure.in:42: the top level

configure.in:43: warning: The macro `AC_HELP_STRING' is obsolete.

configure.in:43: You should run autoupdate.

aclocal.m4:2132: AC_ENABLE_STATIC is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:86: AC_LIBTOOL_SETUP is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:66: _AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:31: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

configure.in:43: the top level

aclocal.m4:2171: AC_ENABLE_FAST_INSTALL is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1443: AC_ARG_WITH is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:2312: AC_PROG_LD is expanded from...

configure.in:43: warning: The macro `AC_TRY_LINK' is obsolete.

configure.in:43: You should run autoupdate.

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2527: AC_TRY_LINK is expanded from...

../../lib/m4sugar/m4sh.m4:505: AS_IF is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1974: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1994: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:600: _LT_AC_LOCK is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:1220: AC_LIBTOOL_SYS_HARD_LINK_LOCKS is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:2845: _LT_AC_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:2844: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:1970: _LT_AC_TAGCONFIG is expanded from...

configure.in:43: warning: back quotes and double quotes must not be escaped in: $as_me:$LINENO: error: tag name \"$tagname\" already exists

../../lib/m4sugar/m4sh.m4:794: AS_ECHO is expanded from...

configure.in:43: warning: back quotes and double quotes must not be escaped in: $as_me: error: tag name \"$tagname\" already exists

configure.in:43: warning: The macro `AC_LANG_SAVE' is obsolete.

configure.in:43: You should run autoupdate.

../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:148: AC_LANG_SAVE is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:4231: _LT_AC_LANG_GCJ_CONFIG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:4230: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_GCJ_CONFIG is expanded from...

configure.in:43: warning: The macro `AC_LANG_RESTORE' is obsolete.

configure.in:43: You should run autoupdate.

../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:157: AC_LANG_RESTORE is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:4287: _LT_AC_LANG_RC_CONFIG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:4286: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_RC_CONFIG is expanded from...

configure.in:66: warning: The macro `AC_ISC_POSIX' is obsolete.

configure.in:66: You should run autoupdate.

../../lib/autoconf/specific.m4:464: AC_ISC_POSIX is expanded from...

macros/neon.m4:437: NEON_COMMON_CHECKS is expanded from...

macros/neon-test.m4:27: NEON_TEST is expanded from...

configure.in:66: the top level

okay.

 * Running elibtoolize in: neon-0.29_pre1633

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/neon-0.29_pre1633/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/neon-0.29_pre1633/work/neon-0.29_pre1633 ...

 * Enabling SSL library thread-safety using POSIX threads...

 * econf: updating neon-0.29_pre1633/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating neon-0.29_pre1633/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-static --enable-shared --without-gssapi --enable-nls --without-pakchois --with-zlib --enable-threadsafe-ssl=posix --with-libxml2 --with-ssl=openssl

configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in "." "./.." "./../.."

```

Tu szczególnie zastanawiają mnie linie o treści "configure.in:43: You should run autoupdate."... Należy to zignorować, czy może to np wynik jakiegoś braku w ebuildzie?

No nic. Pod wpływem tych niepowodzeń poszedłem dalej - usunąłem cały katalog svn-src/neon i dawaj od nowa.

I praktycznie to samo:

```
 >>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-misc/neon-0.29_pre1633 from Eaedificata

* checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                        [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

 * subversion check out start -->

 *      repository: http://svn.webdav.org/repos/projects/neon/trunk@1633

A    trunk/test

A    trunk/test/oldacl.c

A    trunk/test/expired.pem

A    trunk/test/uri-tests.c

A    trunk/test/utils.c

A    trunk/test/stubs.c

A    trunk/test/xml.c

A    trunk/test/makekeys.sh

A    trunk/test/Makefile.in

A    trunk/test/ssl.c

A    trunk/test/redirect.c

A    trunk/test/STATUS

A    trunk/test/props.c

A    trunk/test/utils.h

A    trunk/test/xmlreq.c

A    trunk/test/resolve.c

A    trunk/test/acl3744.c

A    trunk/test/basic.c

A    trunk/test/openssl.conf

A    trunk/test/COPYING

A    trunk/test/lock.c

A    trunk/test/compress.c

A    trunk/test/run-tests.sh

A    trunk/test/auth.c

A    trunk/test/htdocs

A    trunk/test/htdocs/plain

A    trunk/test/ChangeLog

A    trunk/test/string-tests.c

A    trunk/test/common

A    trunk/test/common/tests.c

A    trunk/test/common/child.c

A    trunk/test/common/ChangeLog

A    trunk/test/common/tests.h

A    trunk/test/common/child.h

A    trunk/test/common/README

A    trunk/test/common/run.sh

A    trunk/test/README

A    trunk/test/server.key

A    trunk/test/util-tests.c

A    trunk/test/notvalid.pem

A    trunk/test/session.c

A    trunk/test/skeleton.c

A    trunk/test/request.c

A    trunk/test/socket.c

A    trunk/test/largefile.c

A    trunk/test/run.sh

A    trunk/test/util-socks.c

A    trunk/ChangeLog.CVS

A    trunk/Makefile.in

A    trunk/macros

A    trunk/macros/socklen-arg-type.m4

A    trunk/macros/neon-xml-parser.m4

A    trunk/macros/ChangeLog

A    trunk/macros/neon-test.m4

A    trunk/macros/neon.m4

A    trunk/AUTHORS

A    trunk/configure.in

A    trunk/config.hw.in

A    trunk/src

A    trunk/src/ne_gnutls.c

A    trunk/src/ne_207.h

A    trunk/src/ne_sspi.c

A    trunk/src/Makefile.in

A    trunk/src/ne_i18n.c

A    trunk/src/ne_locks.h

A    trunk/src/ne_internal.h

A    trunk/src/ne_socks.c

A    trunk/src/ne_openssl.c

A    trunk/src/ne_session.c

A    trunk/src/ne_sspi.h

A    trunk/src/ne_i18n.h

A    trunk/src/ne_defs.h

A    trunk/src/ne_socket.c

A    trunk/src/ne_request.c

A    trunk/src/ne_session.h

A    trunk/src/ne_alloc.c

A    trunk/src/ne_socket.h

A    trunk/src/ne_request.h

A    trunk/src/ne_oldacl.c

A    trunk/src/ne_alloc.h

A    trunk/src/ne_stubssl.c

A    trunk/src/ne_utils.c

A    trunk/src/ne_xml.c

A    trunk/src/ne_redirect.c

A    trunk/src/ne_props.c

A    trunk/src/ne_utils.h

A    trunk/src/ne_xml.h

A    trunk/src/ne_ssl.h

A    trunk/src/ne_string.c

A    trunk/src/ne_redirect.h

A    trunk/src/ne_privssl.h

A    trunk/src/ne_props.h

A    trunk/src/ne_xmlreq.c

A    trunk/src/ne_string.h

A    trunk/src/ne_xmlreq.h

A    trunk/src/ne_private.h

A    trunk/src/ne_basic.c

A    trunk/src/ne_acl3744.c

A    trunk/src/ChangeLog

A    trunk/src/ne_md5.c

A    trunk/src/ne_basic.h

A    trunk/src/ne_acl3744.h

A    trunk/src/ne_md5.h

A    trunk/src/README

A    trunk/src/ne_compress.c

A    trunk/src/memleak.h

A    trunk/src/ne_uri.c

A    trunk/src/ne_compress.h

A    trunk/src/ne_dates.c

A    trunk/src/ne_auth.c

A    trunk/src/ne_pkcs11.c

A    trunk/src/ne_uri.h

A    trunk/src/ne_acl.h

A    trunk/src/ne_dates.h

A    trunk/src/ne_auth.h

A    trunk/src/ne_pkcs11.h

A    trunk/src/ne_207.c

A    trunk/src/COPYING.LIB

A    trunk/src/ne_locks.c

A    trunk/THANKS

A    trunk/README

A    trunk/BUGS

A    trunk/doc

A    trunk/doc/parsing-xml.txt

A    trunk/doc/xml.xml

A    trunk/doc/biblio.xml

A    trunk/doc/ssl.xml

A    trunk/doc/man.xsl

A    trunk/doc/using.xml

A    trunk/doc/manual.css

A    trunk/doc/TODO

A    trunk/doc/security.xml

A    trunk/doc/html.xsl

A    trunk/doc/ref

A    trunk/doc/ref/iaddr.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/reqhdr.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/opts.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/getst.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/req.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/alloc.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/sessflags.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/bufdest.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/tok.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/xml.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/sslcert2.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/init.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/config.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/sslcertio.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/sess.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/bufapp.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/feat.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/sslcert.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/resolve.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/vers.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/status.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/clicert.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/sslvfy.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/err.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/neon.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/bufcr.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/auth.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/ssltrust.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/reqflags.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/reqbody.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/sslca.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/ssldname.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/shave.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/resphdr.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/bufutil.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/buf.xml

A    trunk/doc/ref/i18n.xml

A    trunk/doc/manual.xml

A    trunk/doc/refentry.xml

A    trunk/doc/feat.xml

A    trunk/TODO

A    trunk/neon.pc.in

A    trunk/neon.mak

A    trunk/INSTALL.win32

A    trunk/.release.sh

A    trunk/neon-config.in

A    trunk/.package

A    trunk/autogen.sh

A    trunk/NEWS

A    trunk/po

A    trunk/po/neon.pot

A    trunk/po/cs.po

A    trunk/po/tr.po

A    trunk/po/ru.po

A    trunk/po/fr.po

A    trunk/po/de.po

A    trunk/po/ja.po

A    trunk/po/nn.po

A    trunk/po/pl.po

A    trunk/po/zh_CN.po

 U   trunk

Checked out revision 1633.

 *    working copy: /mnt/windows/dld/.distfiles/svn-src/neon/trunk

libtoolize... aclocal... /usr/share/aclocal/progsreiserfs.m4:13: warning: underquoted definition of AC_CHECK_LIBREISERFS

/usr/share/aclocal/progsreiserfs.m4:13:   run info '(automake)Extending aclocal'

/usr/share/aclocal/progsreiserfs.m4:13:   or see http://sources.redhat.com/automake/automake.html#Extending-aclocal

autoheader... autoconf... configure.in:42: warning: The macro `AC_HELP_STRING' is obsolete.

configure.in:42: You should run autoupdate.

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:209: AC_HELP_STRING is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1424: AC_ARG_ENABLE is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:2093: AC_ENABLE_SHARED is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:2122: AC_DISABLE_SHARED is expanded from...

configure.in:42: the top level

configure.in:43: warning: The macro `AC_HELP_STRING' is obsolete.

configure.in:43: You should run autoupdate.

aclocal.m4:2132: AC_ENABLE_STATIC is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:86: AC_LIBTOOL_SETUP is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:66: _AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:31: AC_PROG_LIBTOOL is expanded from...

configure.in:43: the top level

aclocal.m4:2171: AC_ENABLE_FAST_INSTALL is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1443: AC_ARG_WITH is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:2312: AC_PROG_LD is expanded from...

configure.in:43: warning: The macro `AC_TRY_LINK' is obsolete.

configure.in:43: You should run autoupdate.

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:2527: AC_TRY_LINK is expanded from...

../../lib/m4sugar/m4sh.m4:505: AS_IF is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1974: AC_CACHE_VAL is expanded from...

../../lib/autoconf/general.m4:1994: AC_CACHE_CHECK is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:600: _LT_AC_LOCK is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:1220: AC_LIBTOOL_SYS_HARD_LINK_LOCKS is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:2845: _LT_AC_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:2844: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_C_CONFIG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:1970: _LT_AC_TAGCONFIG is expanded from...

configure.in:43: warning: back quotes and double quotes must not be escaped in: $as_me:$LINENO: error: tag name \"$tagname\" already exists

../../lib/m4sugar/m4sh.m4:794: AS_ECHO is expanded from...

configure.in:43: warning: back quotes and double quotes must not be escaped in: $as_me: error: tag name \"$tagname\" already exists

configure.in:43: warning: The macro `AC_LANG_SAVE' is obsolete.

configure.in:43: You should run autoupdate.

../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:148: AC_LANG_SAVE is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:4231: _LT_AC_LANG_GCJ_CONFIG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:4230: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_GCJ_CONFIG is expanded from...

configure.in:43: warning: The macro `AC_LANG_RESTORE' is obsolete.

configure.in:43: You should run autoupdate.

../../lib/autoconf/lang.m4:157: AC_LANG_RESTORE is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:4287: _LT_AC_LANG_RC_CONFIG is expanded from...

aclocal.m4:4286: AC_LIBTOOL_LANG_RC_CONFIG is expanded from...

configure.in:66: warning: The macro `AC_ISC_POSIX' is obsolete.

configure.in:66: You should run autoupdate.

../../lib/autoconf/specific.m4:464: AC_ISC_POSIX is expanded from...

macros/neon.m4:437: NEON_COMMON_CHECKS is expanded from...

macros/neon-test.m4:27: NEON_TEST is expanded from...

configure.in:66: the top level

okay.

 * Running elibtoolize in: neon-0.29_pre1633

 *   Applying portage-1.5.10.patch ...

 *   Applying sed-1.5.6.patch ...

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/neon-0.29_pre1633/work

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/neon-0.29_pre1633/work/neon-0.29_pre1633 ...

 * Enabling SSL library thread-safety using POSIX threads...

 * econf: updating neon-0.29_pre1633/config.guess with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.guess

 * econf: updating neon-0.29_pre1633/config.sub with /usr/share/gnuconfig/config.sub

./configure --prefix=/usr --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-static --enable-shared --without-gssapi --enable-nls --without-pakchois --with-zlib --enable-threadsafe-ssl=posix --with-libxml2 --with-ssl=openssl

configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in "." "./.." "./../.."

```

Hmm... Co teraz? layman -s Eaedificata nic nie zmienia...

----------

## Arfrever

 *.yankee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> svn: Working copy format is too old; run 'svn cleanup' to upgrade
> ```
> ...

 

Naprawione.

 *.yankee wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in "." "./.." "./../.."
> ```
> ...

 

Naprawione. Ten problem został spowodowany przez r1630 i jest specyficzny dla =sys-devel/libtool-1*. (W wypadku używania =sys-devel/libtool-2* `libtoolize --copy --force --install` kopiuje install-sh do bieżącego katalogu.)

 *.yankee wrote:*   

> Tu szczególnie zastanawiają mnie linie o treści "configure.in:43: You should run autoupdate."

 

Linia 43 pliku configure.in zawiera:

```
m4_ifdef([LT_INIT], [LT_INIT], [AC_PROG_LIBTOOL])
```

A więc  =sys-devel/libtool-1* używa wiele przestarzałych makr.

----------

## .yankee

Dzięki za szybką reakcję!

Poszło gładko i wszystko już jest git... Yyy to znaczy svn oczywiście! Już wszyyystko svn. :]

----------

## .yankee

... A jednak niezupełnie.

Nie wiem, czy to problem dotyczący wyłącznie najnowszej wersji subversion, dość że wygląda raczej poważnie w skutkach. Zaznaczam przy tym, że jestem wyłącznie biernym użytkownikiem - korzystam tylko z funkcjonalności klienta, do ściągania źródeł pakietów w wersjach rozwojowych.

No dobra - już opisuję o co chodzi  :Smile: 

Problem pojawia się u mnie przy ściąganiu źródeł do google-chrome (od niedawna nazwa zmieniona na chromium; ebuildy dostępne w repozytorium "THE" - patrz ten wątek.)

Objawy są zasadniczo dwa: przede wszystkim, svn zżera przeszło 1.5GB zasobów pamięci w trakcie (chyba) synchronizacji źródeł - nawet, jeśli nie pojawiły się zmiany. Po drugie (możliwe, że w efekcie tego pierwszego), synchronizacja zostaje przerwana i svn zwraca błąd. Ciężko mi powiedzieć, na jakim etapie się to konkretnie dzieje, ale jak przyglądałem się później przebiegowi synchronizacji wykonywanej z użyciem subversion-1.6.1, to zauważyłem, że była ona podzielona na działania na różnych podkatalogach - podczas, gdy 1.7_pre37484 wywalało się po pierwszym takim etapie.

Jeśli istnieje prosty sposób na dostarczenie większej ilości potrzebnych informacji - proszę o instrukcję.

----------

## Arfrever

Trwają obecnie intensywne prace nad modyfikacją formatu kopii roboczych. W r37487 pliki '.svn/entries' zostały zastąpione przez pliki '.svn/wc.db' (bazy danych SQLite). Następnie zostanie przeprowadzona m. in. centralizacja metadanych kopii roboczej skutkująca w obecności tylko jednego katalogu '.svn' w kopii roboczej (umiejscowionego w katalogu głównym kopii roboczej).

Wprowadzono polecenie `svn upgrade` służące do zaktualizowania formatu kopii roboczych. Na wypadek mało prawdopodobnej obecności niewykonanych przestarzałych logów w kopiach roboczych można przed aktualizacją prewencyjnie wykonać `svn cleanup` na wszystkich kopiach roboczych.

 *.yankee wrote:*   

> synchronizacja zostaje przerwana i svn zwraca błąd. Ciężko mi powiedzieć, na jakim etapie się to konkretnie dzieje, ale jak przyglądałem się później przebiegowi synchronizacji wykonywanej z użyciem subversion-1.6.1, to zauważyłem, że była ona podzielona na działania na różnych podkatalogach - podczas, gdy 1.7_pre37484 wywalało się po pierwszym takim etapie.

 

Z jakimi flagami USE zainstalowany jest pakiet dev-util/subversion?

----------

## .yankee

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Z jakimi flagami USE zainstalowany jest pakiet dev-util/subversion?

 

berkdb, dso, nls, perl, python, vim-syntax i webdav-neon

----------

## Arfrever

 *.yankee wrote:*   

> Po drugie (możliwe, że w efekcie tego pierwszego), synchronizacja zostaje przerwana i svn zwraca błąd.

 

Pokaż treść tego błędu.

 *.yankee wrote:*   

>  *Arfrever wrote:*   
> 
> Z jakimi flagami USE zainstalowany jest pakiet dev-util/subversion? 
> 
> berkdb, dso, nls, perl, python, vim-syntax i webdav-neon

 

Możesz dodatkowo włączyć flagę "webdav-serf" i sprawdzić, czy te problemy wciąż występują.

----------

## .yankee

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

>  *.yankee wrote:*   Po drugie (możliwe, że w efekcie tego pierwszego), synchronizacja zostaje przerwana i svn zwraca błąd. 
> 
> Pokaż treść tego błędu.

 

Przepraszam - wiem, że wypadałoby go tu wkleić - problem w tym, że z powodu wspomnianych komplikacji przerzuciłem się obecnie na wersję 1.6.1, przez co nie mogę bezboleśnie tego błędu odtworzyć. Jednak z tego, co pamiętam, to nie pojawiał się żaden znaczący komentarz - po prostu coś w stylu "svn update failed".

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Możesz dodatkowo włączyć flagę "webdav-serf" i sprawdzić, czy te problemy wciąż występują.

 

Ponieważ, jak wspominałem, jestem zielony w zakresie svn, a źródła do chromium zajmują ok. 2GB, wolę przed jakimikolwiek ponownymi próbami zapytać: Czy/jak będę mógł przywrócić stan obecny (źródła ściągane subversion-1.6.1, ze wspomnianymi flagami), jeśli po zainstalowaniu wersji z Twojego repozytorium błędy będą nadal uniemożliwiały aktualizację źródeł? Chodzi przede wszystkim o uniknięcie konieczności ponownego ściągania wszystkiego. 

Domyślam się, że w przypadku przejścia z 1.6.1 do 1.7_rXXXX problemy z konfiguracją nie powinny wystąpić (tzn. że subversion zachowuje własność kompatybilności wstecz) - gorzej w drugą stronę.

----------

## Arfrever

 *.yankee wrote:*   

> wolę przed jakimikolwiek ponownymi próbami zapytać: Czy/jak będę mógł przywrócić stan obecny (źródła ściągane subversion-1.6.1, ze wspomnianymi flagami), jeśli po zainstalowaniu wersji z Twojego repozytorium błędy będą nadal uniemożliwiały aktualizację źródeł?

 

Nie, ale możesz gdzieś skopiować/przenieść obecne źródła.

----------

## one_and_only

Nie wiem czemu tak jest, ale w ebuildzie do apr-util:

```

pkg_setup() {

    if [[ ! -d "${ESVN_STORE_DIR}/apr/trunk" ]]; then

        eerror "APR sources are needed but were not found!"

        eerror "Reemerge =dev-libs/apr-${PV} and leave its sources"

        eerror "Or run this command:"

        eerror "ebuild <Path to ebuild of SVN version of dev-libs/apr> unpack clean"

        die "Missing APR sources"

    fi

}

```

a po instalacji apr źródła są w

```

${ESVN_STORE_DIR}/apr/1.4.x

```

więc bez modyfikacji ebuilda lub przeniesienia źródeł nie miałem możliwości aktualizacji tego pakietu. To błąd czy u mnie jest coś nie tak?

----------

## Arfrever

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Nie wiem czemu tak jest, ale w ebuildzie do apr-util:
> 
> ```
> 
> pkg_setup() {
> ...

 

Naprawione. (Nie zauważyłem tego błędu wcześniej, ponieważ mam zainstalowane dev-libs/apr:2.)

----------

## one_and_only

Nie wiem czy to problem z overlayem sunrise czy z subversion-1.7_pre40512, ale próba dodania przez laymana tegoż overlaya kończy się błędem:

```
"svn: unable to open database file"
```

Dla stabilnego subversion z portage (1.6.6) można dodać bez problemu.

Flagi USE:

```

dev-util/subversion-1.7_pre40512 [1.6.6-r10] USE="bash-completion berkdb dso nls perl python ruby vim-syntax webdav-neon -apache2 -ctypes-python -debug -doc -emacs -extras -gnome-keyring -java -kde -kerberos% -sasl -test -webdav-serf" 
```

----------

## Arfrever

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Nie wiem czy to problem z overlayem sunrise czy z subversion-1.7_pre40512, ale próba dodania przez laymana tegoż overlaya kończy się błędem:
> 
> ```
> "svn: unable to open database file"
> ```
> ...

 

Dodałem ebuild dla nowej wersji (1.7_pre889840; nastąpiła zmiana numeracji). Sprawdź, czy ten problem wciąż występuje w nowszej wersji.

----------

## one_and_only

 *Arfrever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dodałem ebuild dla nowej wersji (1.7_pre889840; nastąpiła zmiana numeracji). Sprawdź, czy ten problem wciąż występuje w nowszej wersji.

 

Ciągle ten sam błąd.

----------

## Arfrever

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

>  *Arfrever wrote:*   
> 
> Dodałem ebuild dla nowej wersji (1.7_pre889840; nastąpiła zmiana numeracji). Sprawdź, czy ten problem wciąż występuje w nowszej wersji. 
> 
> Ciągle ten sam błąd.

 

Zgłosiłem ten problem na liście dyskusyjnej.

----------

